# Modeltrainstuff.com



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone know what happened to modeltrainstuff.com? I tried to log onto the website tonight and it now comes up as an internet modeling site. maybe hacked? :dunno:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I just got the same thing. :smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg:

Magic


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup its been hacked!!!


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

Man! And I was just about to buy my HO scale UP1996.
Hope they can fix this soon..... well before my wife knows I am buying this locomotive.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Has anyone contacted them and told them about this?


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

It seems to be working fine now.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Not from where I sit.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Still not up. They may not notice a problem until normal working hours.


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I can search through their site just fine. It looks normal except that I just noticed the web address is http://ztna9.tft5b.servertrust.com/ rather than modeltrainstuff.com. Perhaps Firefox has a work around or the site has been hacked and will collect order information. The retail store does not open until 10:00 EST so not sure when they start answering the phone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It came up to some really odd site to me, they've certainly hit a problem!


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

It seems to be working for me correctly.


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just talked to their customer service. They are working on it and hope to be up soon.


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Message from Modeltrainstuff.com;

Hello Folks,

As you may have noticed we had some technical issues with modeltrainstuff.com overnight. These issues are being resolved and you should be able to access the site shortly. We wanted to reassure everyone that we were not hacked and the site was not compromised in anyway. We appreciate your patience while we work to resolve these issues and we expect the site to be fully functional in the next few hours. In the mean time if you have any questions or concerns feel free to contact our Customer Support team at +1-888-410-2672 and they will be glad to help you.

Thanks.

The Modeltrainstuff.com Team.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I got the same notice through my bank because I have a monthly allotment going to MB Klien.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Kenjuro4449 said:


> Man! And I was just about to buy my HO scale UP1996.
> Hope they can fix this soon..... well before my wife knows I am buying this locomotive.


I think she already found out.....who do you think hacked them? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like they have a DNS server issue, I saw it take me to two different sites in about 5 minutes, it's working again for me.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

it was working a little while for me earlier. Now it's sending me to that modeling website again.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

5:03 pm working, I checked a few times earlier without problems. They don't say anything on their website which I find unusual.
It's the internet and the path from me to them is different than it is for you. Problem could be anywhere along the line.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Seems to be working again now


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

I love this website.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

And I just went right in and got on the correct modeltrainstuff web site.

Intermittancies. Just pesky little bugs that like to annoy us.

Don


----------

